# Objektive Betrachtung: Vor- Nachteile VIPA Speed7 gegenüber S7-300



## Maxl (5 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute!

In den letzten Wochen sind einige unserer Hardware-Planer zu mir gekommen, und haben mich um meine Meinung zu VIPA-CPUs gefragt. Ich hab hier schon einige Male die Diskussion darüber verfolgt, selbst aber keine Erfahrung damit.

Folgende Unterschiede und Vor/Nachteile sind mir derzeit bekannt:

V - VIPA ist schneller und billiger
V - VIPA bietet mehr Speicher, großeres Prozessabbild, mehr Baugruppen ohne IM
V - VIPA bietet Speed-Bus und dazupassende Baugruppen

N - VIPA-CPUs lassen sich im Fehlerfall nicht 1:1 gegen Siemens-Baugruppe (z.B. 317er) austauschen
N - VIPA-CPUs sind maximal 30 Tage akkugepuffert - dann sind die Daten futsch
N - über Profibus können 1024 Byte E/A angesprochen werden (was teilweise nicht genügt)
N - HW-Konfiguration im Simatic Manager ist sehr verwirrend
N - VIPA-CPUs lassen sich nicht per Ethernet in betrieb nehmen

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
- Was sind sonst noch entscheidende Vort-/Nachteile von VIPA-CPUs?
- Sind einige der obigen Thesen unrichtig?
- Wie sieht es mit der Zuverlässigkeit aus?
Bitte nicht nur Lob, sondern auch kritische Meinungen.

Grundsätzlich bin ich nicht abgeneigt, VIPA einzusetzen, da wir einige Maschinen haben, wo wir immer mit der SPS-Zykluszeit am kämpfen sind und deshalb 317er S7 einsetzen.


Danke schon mal im Voraus!

mfg
Maxl


----------



## PeterEF (6 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich denke, die Speed7-Technik ist nur bedingt mit S7-300 vergleichbar und wenn, dann nur mit den Highend-Versionen.

Ich habe einige System 200 von VIPA verbaut, die haben den Vorteil der kleineren Baugröße und des kleineren Preises bei gleicher bzw. höherer Leistung gegenüber einer S7-300.



> N - VIPA-CPUs sind maximal 30 Tage akkugepuffert - dann sind die Daten futsch


Naja - die Uhr läuft jedenfalls nicht mehr - Daten sind auf MMC. Aber ist das bei den neueren Siemens-CPU mit MMC und ohne Batterie nicht genauso?


> N - HW-Konfiguration im Simatic Manager ist sehr verwirrend


Wer einmal eine Profibus-Unterstation eingerichtet hat, sollte damit keine Probleme mehr haben.


----------



## hovonlo (6 Dezember 2006)

Maxl schrieb:


> N - VIPA-CPUs lassen sich nicht per Ethernet in betrieb nehmen



Das gilt so zwar für die VIPA 100V, 200V und 300V CPUs, aber nicht mehr für die Speed7. Da kann die Inbetriebnahme auch direkt über Ethernet erfolgen (IP-Zuweisung über Simatic Manager -> "Zielsystem/Ethernet-Teilnehmer bearbeiten" und dann wie üblich weiter).


----------



## Maxl (6 Dezember 2006)

PeterEF schrieb:


> ich denke, die Speed7-Technik ist nur bedingt mit S7-300 vergleichbar und wenn, dann nur mit den Highend-Versionen.


 Das ist mir klar, möchte damit auch nur unnötige Highend-CPUs (317) in schnellen oder speicherintensiven Applikationen ersetzen.



PeterEF schrieb:


> Ich habe einige System 200 von VIPA verbaut, die haben den Vorteil der kleineren Baugröße und des kleineren Preises bei gleicher bzw. höherer Leistung gegenüber einer S7-300.


Hab derzeit nur Interesse an Speed7, bei den auszuarbeitenden Konzepten muss immer die Hintertür offen bleiben, dass man eine S7-317 oder 319 einbaut, wenn der Kunde darauf beharrt.



PeterEF schrieb:


> Naja - die Uhr läuft jedenfalls nicht mehr - Daten sind auf MMC. Aber ist das bei den neueren Siemens-CPU mit MMC und ohne Batterie nicht genauso?


Von der S7-300 ist mir bekannt, dass diese mit der Akku-Restladung die Aktualwerte auf die MMC rettet. Ist das bei Speed7 genauso? Wie verhält sich eine Speed7, wenn die Maschine 12 Wochen ohne Strom im Container unterwegs ist (was ja hin und wieder vorkommt)

Wie sieht es mit so nützlichen Funktionen wie "Ram nach Rom kopieren" aus?
Werden CP343-1 Lean als Profinet-Device unterstützt?





			
				hovonlo schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt so zwar für die VIPA 100V, 200V und 300V CPUs, aber nicht mehr für die Speed7. Da kann die Inbetriebnahme auch direkt über Ethernet erfolgen (IP-Zuweisung über Simatic Manager -> "Zielsystem/Ethernet-Teilnehmer bearbeiten" und dann wie üblich weiter).


Das kann ich bestätigen. Hier widerspricht sich der VIPA-Dokumentation selber. Auf Seite 4-23 steht, dass sich das Erstprojekt nicht per Ethernet transferieren lässt, Auf Seite 8-20 steht die von Dir beschrieben Vorgangsweise.
ftp://ftp.vipa.de/manuals/system300s/german/system300s_hb140d_cpu/04_einsatz_cpu31xs.pdf
ftp://ftp.vipa.de/manuals/system300s/german/system300s_hb140d_cpu/08_einsatz_cpu31xs_tcp_ip.pdf


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Woldo (7 Dezember 2006)

Ein entscheidender Nachteil bei VIPA ist, dass kein zusätzlicher CP gesteckt werden kann. Dadurch ist es nicht möglich, mehrere unabhängige z.B. Profibusnetze aufzubauen.


----------



## seeba (7 Dezember 2006)

Woldo schrieb:


> Ein entscheidender Nachteil bei VIPA ist, dass kein zusätzlicher CP gesteckt werden kann. Dadurch ist es nicht möglich, mehrere unabhängige z.B. Profibusnetze aufzubauen.


Nicht mal ein serielles Siemens-CP funktioniert ordentlich, eigentlich traurig.


----------



## klaly (7 Dezember 2006)

@Woldo,



Woldo schrieb:


> Ein entscheidender Nachteil bei VIPA ist, dass kein zusätzlicher CP gesteckt werden kann. Dadurch ist es nicht möglich, mehrere unabhängige z.B. Profibusnetze aufzubauen.



Ob Sie einen zusätzlichen CP stecken können hängt von unserer CPU-Familie ab, VIPA 300V oder Speed7. 

Im Moment werden folgende CPs unterstützt, bzw. nicht unterstützt.

300V CPUs: 
ja:    CP340, CP341, ASI-Master, Interbus-S Master von Phönix
nein: CP242-5, CP343x

Speed7 CPUs: 
ja:             CP340, CP341, ASI-Master, Interbus-S Master von Phönix
noch nicht: CP242-5, CP343x

alternativ können folgende SpeedBus CPs gesteckt werden:

CP342S DP       - Profibusmaster
CP343S TCP/IP - Ethernet CP
CP342S IBS      - Interbus S Master
CP342S CAN     - CANopen Master
CP3xxx  ASI      - ASI Master (zur Zeit in Entwicklung)

Von diesen CPs können mehrere Gleichzeit betrieben werden, abhängig 
von der Anzahl Slots auf dem Speedbus. 

So können z.B. 6 zusätzliche Profibuße angekoppelt werden. 


@seeba, 



seeba schrieb:


> Nicht mal ein serielles Siemens-CP funktioniert ordentlich, eigentlich traurig.



Die oben genannten CPs müssen an unseren CPUs funktionieren. 
Ansonsten ist das ein Fall für die VIPA Hotline, mail: support@vipa.de

Geben Sie uns bitte Bescheid wenn da irgendwelche Probleme existieren. 

mfG. vipaner_112


----------



## seeba (7 Dezember 2006)

vipaner_112 schrieb:


> Die oben genannten CPs müssen an unseren CPUs funktionieren.
> Ansonsten ist das ein Fall für die VIPA Hotline, mail: support@vipa.de
> 
> Geben Sie uns bitte Bescheid wenn da irgendwelche Probleme existieren.


Tut das CP340 an einer 300V CPU ganz sicher nicht. Lösung: Siemens CPU eingebaut! Man hat mich bei VIPA damals nicht so ganz ernst genommen mit den Problemen.


----------



## klaly (7 Dezember 2006)

@seeba, 



seeba schrieb:


> Tut das CP340 an einer 300V CPU ganz sicher nicht. Lösung: Siemens CPU eingebaut! Man hat mich bei VIPA damals nicht so ganz ernst genommen mit den Problemen.



Also, wie gesagt, der CP340 funktioniert auch an unseren 300V CPUs. 
Es gibt aber seit einer Weile neue Hantierungsbausteine in der Siemens 
CP PtP-Library. Diese verwenden intern SFB52/54, statt SFC58/59. 
Diese SFBs werden aktuell von den 300V CPUs nicht unterstützt. 

"alte" Siemens CPUs z.B. 315-2AF03 unterstützen diese SFBs ebenso nicht. 
Daher gibt es auch nocht "alte" Hantierungsbausteine in der Siemens Lib. 
Statt FB2, FB3, FB4 sind die FB102, FB103, FB104 zu verwenden. 

Aktuell werden von uns die entsprechenden SFBs auch in die 300V CPUs implementiert. Damit in Zukunft auch die "normalen" HTBs funktionieren.


> Man hat mich bei VIPA damals nicht so ganz ernst genommen 
> mit den Problemen.

Das sollte natürlich nicht sein. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte den Sachverhalt soweit klarstellen.

mfG. vipaner_112


----------



## Maxl (8 Dezember 2006)

@Vipaner_112

Wie sieht es nun wirklich mit der Pufferung von DBs auf längere Zeit aus? Die VIPA-Handbücher sind hier nicht eindeutig.
Dass ich Uhr nur 30 Tage gepuffert ist, damit kann ich leben! Aber DBs müssen auch eine off-Zeit von bis zu 6 Monaten überleben können.


Das Thema CPs ist derzeit (noch) nicht brennend. CP340 kommen nur in Sondermaschinen vor, und diese sind den Siemens-CPUs vorbehalten.

Was aber derzeit ein Problem darstellt, ist die Begrenzung der Profibus-IO-Daten auf 1024 Bytes. Sind mehrere DP/DP-Koppler im Einsatz, kann das schon mal zu wenig sein.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Vbxler (10 Dezember 2006)

Aus erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die CP340 von Siemens ohne Probleme mit der Vipa 315SB funktioniert.


----------



## klaly (11 Dezember 2006)

@Maxl, 




Maxl schrieb:


> @Vipaner_112
> Wie sieht es nun wirklich mit der Pufferung von DBs auf längere Zeit aus? Die VIPA-Handbücher sind hier nicht eindeutig.
> Dass ich Uhr nur 30 Tage gepuffert ist, damit kann ich leben! Aber DBs müssen auch eine off-Zeit von bis zu 6 Monaten überleben können.
> 
> Was aber derzeit ein Problem darstellt, ist die Begrenzung der Profibus-IO-Daten auf 1024 Bytes. Sind mehrere DP/DP-Koppler im Einsatz, kann das schon mal zu wenig sein.



Unsere Akkupufferung hat eine garantierte Pufferzeit von 30Tagen. 
Die Aktualdaten (DBs) liegen im RAM und dieses wird garantiert 30 Tage gepuffert. Wenn die Pufferung nicht mehr gewährleistet ist, dann sind die DB-Daten weg. Näheres wie dies zu umgehen ist weiter unten.

Unsere Speed7 CPUs unterstützen einen Peripheriebereich von 8192 Byte Eingängen und 8192 Byte Ausgängen. Diese Peripherie ist auch über Profibus vollständig ankoppelbar.




Maxl schrieb:


> Von der S7-300 ist mir bekannt, dass diese mit der Akku-Restladung die Aktualwerte auf die MMC rettet. Ist das bei Speed7 genauso?
> 
> Wie verhält sich eine Speed7, wenn die Maschine 12 Wochen ohne Strom im Container unterwegs ist (was ja hin und wieder vorkommt)
> 
> ...




Unser MMC-Speicherkonzept ist völlig anders als das von Siemens. D.h. wir verwenden die MMC nur zur Sicherung des Projekts im Sinne von "Copy RAM to ROM". D.h. es kann dort eine "Momentansicherung", zum Zeitpunkt des Copy RAM to ROM Kommandos, abgelegt werden. 

Aktualwerte können über spezielle SFCs im Filesystem der MMC gespeichert werden. Diese können dann bei Bedarf davon wieder geladen werden. 

Wenn die Anlage 12 Wochen ohne Spannung ist, dann ist die garantierte Pufferzeit überschritten. In der Praxis hat sich gezeigt, dass normalerweise die Pufferzeit weit höher als die 30 Tage ist. Aber falls nach dieser Zeit die Puferspg. zu gering ist, so ist das Anwenderprogramm samt Daten weg. Falls ein Programm auf MMC vorliegt wird dieses nachgeladen.

"Copy RAM to ROM" funktioniert bei unseren CPUs. Dabei wird auf ein Kommando hin das Anwenderprogramm samt aktualwerten auf die MMC transferiert und würde von dort bei Pufferspannungsausfall wieder eingelesen.

CP343-1 Lean als zusätzlicher CP, derartige Baugruppen (mit K-Bus) werden zurzeit nicht unterstützt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte einige Fragen klären.

mfG. vipaner_112


----------



## Maxl (11 Dezember 2006)

vipaner_112 schrieb:


> Unsere Speed7 CPUs unterstützen einen Peripheriebereich von 8192 Byte Eingängen und 8192 Byte Ausgängen. Diese Peripherie ist auch über Profibus vollständig ankoppelbar.


Ok, das ist mir schon klar. Wie darf ich dann die Angabe im CPU-Handbuch verstehen, dass die Profibus-Master Schnittstelle nur 1024 Byte IO-Daten unterstützt?

Beispiel:
1 Master-CPU "Zentrale"
6 Slave-CPUs, welche jeweils über eine DP/DP-Koppler 240 Byte E/A-mit dem Master austauschen. Das wären in Summe dann 1440 Byte, die (zusätzlich zu den normalen IOs) über die Profibus-Schnittstelle der Master-CPU laufen. Ist das möglich?

Mir ist schon klar, dass die unkritischen Daten auch über Ethernet gesendet werden können, aber mich würde es dennoch interessieren.




vipaner_112 schrieb:


> Unser MMC-Speicherkonzept ist völlig anders als das von Siemens. D.h. wir verwenden die MMC nur zur Sicherung des Projekts im Sinne von "Copy RAM to ROM". D.h. es kann dort eine "Momentansicherung", zum Zeitpunkt des Copy RAM to ROM Kommandos, abgelegt werden.
> Aktualwerte können über spezielle SFCs im Filesystem der MMC gespeichert werden. Diese können dann bei Bedarf davon wieder geladen werden.


Sind diese SFCs kompatibel zu den Siemens-SFCs (für unlinked-DBs) ???



vipaner_112 schrieb:


> Wenn die Anlage 12 Wochen ohne Spannung ist, dann ist die garantierte Pufferzeit überschritten. In der Praxis hat sich gezeigt, dass normalerweise die Pufferzeit weit höher als die 30 Tage ist. Aber falls nach dieser Zeit die Puferspg. zu gering ist, so ist das Anwenderprogramm samt Daten weg. Falls ein Programm auf MMC vorliegt wird dieses nachgeladen.
> "Copy RAM to ROM" funktioniert bei unseren CPUs. Dabei wird auf ein Kommando hin das Anwenderprogramm samt aktualwerten auf die MMC transferiert und würde von dort bei Pufferspannungsausfall wieder eingelesen.


Das ist schade - andererseits ist es ein Denkanstoß, dass unseren Maschinen Speicherkonzept für Programmdaten und Maschinendaten zu überdenken.

Neue Maschinen sind in der Regel kaum länger als 4-6 Wochen unterwegs, bis sie wieder ans Netz kommen - Die Ram nach ROM kopieren-Funktion vor der Demontage würde hier Sicherheit bringen.



vipaner_112 schrieb:


> CP343-1 Lean als zusätzlicher CP, derartige Baugruppen (mit K-Bus) werden zurzeit nicht unterstützt.


Na gut, die Speed7 hat ohnehin integrierte CP343 - die Verwendung als Profinet-IO Device ist derzeit sowieso noch nicht spruchreif.



vipaner_112 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich konnte einige Fragen klären.


Vielen Dank für die Infos.
Ich werde das Thema weiter im Auge behalten.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## klaly (12 Dezember 2006)

@Maxl



Maxl schrieb:


> Ok, das ist mir schon klar. Wie darf ich dann die Angabe im CPU-Handbuch verstehen, dass die Profibus-Master Schnittstelle nur 1024 Byte IO-Daten unterstützt?
> 
> Beispiel:
> 1 Master-CPU "Zentrale"
> 6 Slave-CPUs, welche jeweils über eine DP/DP-Koppler 240 Byte E/A-mit  dem Master austauschen. Das wären in Summe dann 1440 Byte, die (zusätzlich zu den normalen IOs) über die  Profibus-Schnittstelle der Master-CPU laufen. Ist das möglich?


 
Also, hier stimmt wohl das Handbuch nicht ganz. Wurde vermutlich aus den V-Systemen so ins Speed7 Handbuch übernommen. 
Richtig ist, der/die DP-Master von Speed7 können maximal 8192 Bytes Eingänge und 8192 Bytes Ausgänge bedienen.



Maxl schrieb:


> Sind diese SFCs kompatibel zu den Siemens-SFCs (für unlinked-DBs) ???



Unser Ansatz ist ein völlig anderer. Wir haben ein FAT16 Filesystem auf der MMC (max 512MB). Dort gibt 8.3-Filenamen, es gibt SFCs zum FileOpen, FileCreate, FileRead, FileWrite, ... ähnlich der Programmierung in C. 
D.h. das Anwenderprogramm hantiert mit Files im klassischen Sinne.




Maxl schrieb:


> Neue Maschinen sind in der Regel kaum länger als 4-6 Wochen unterwegs, bis sie wieder ans Netz kommen - Die Ram nach ROM kopieren-Funktion vor der Demontage würde hier Sicherheit bringen.


 
RAM nach ROM kopieren mach in solch einem Fall sicher Sinn. 


Zur weiteren Diskusion können Sie mich auch gerne anrufen: 
09132 / 744 - 112

Falls noch weitere Fragen bestehen kann ich diese auch hier im Forum diskutieren. 

mfG. vipaner_112


----------

